# San Salvador, El Salvador



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

My capital city! And my favorite city. Too bad most ppl dont even know what it is! :bleep: Anyways, _disfruta San Salvador!_







credits to Ronald Pineda
urban sprawl, mostly middle class and upper class citizens









Spanish Architecture








Views from Mountains








More Views







Volcan San Salvador









Neighborhood close to where I used to live in








:cheers: More pictures will come soon


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Upper Class Neighborhood








Downtown,quite small for a city with over 2,000,000 people.







Catedral de San Salvador








New Towers, Telefonica headquarters in El Salvador







Government offices and Cathdral







Galerias Mall







Soccer Stadium


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

Beautiful City


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Great pics of the country my parents once called home! Post more please!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I will post more pictures tomorrow, Im glad your liking them! kay:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

why are my threads always shorter than 25 posts?  
is it that i am a bad forumer?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

EDIT: wasted effort, yet forumers go to see pictures of people at the beach


----------



## Smileyface (Oct 7, 2002)

Joaquin....stop stressing plenty of people will see this thread. I've seen pics of San Salvador before and these pics confirm my view that it looks a fantastic city with a beautiful natural setting


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice... I like the Volcano photo alot. I wish all the pictures would show up, I see some are red X's.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

beautiful city with wonderful settings.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pics, nice city
thanks for sharing

:cheers:


----------

